# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  زمان کنکور ۹۹

## Konkuri99

سلام به نظرتون تاریخ کنکور تغییر میکنه یا نه؟؟البته چند روز اینور اون ور مهم نیست ولی خوب گفتم نظرشما رو هم بدونم

----------


## high-flown

> سلام به نظرتون تاریخ کنکور تغییر میکنه یا نه؟؟البته چند روز اینور اون ور مهم نیست ولی خوب گفتم نظرشما رو هم بدونم


بله به احتمال زیادکنکور1ماه به تعویق می افته.

----------


## rezarezaet

*با توجه به امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید* 
بله به احتمال زیادکنکور1ماه به تعویق می افته.

----------


## terme1

> *با توجه به امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید* 
> بله به احتمال زیادکنکور1ماه به تعویق می افته.


سلام شما با حساب اینکه از 15 فروردین مدرسه ها باز بشه اینو  میگید یا کلا قراره یک ماه عقب بیفته؟؟؟ اگه مدارس دیر تر باز بشه چی؟؟

----------


## high-flown

> سلام شما با حساب اینکه از 15 فروردین مدرسه ها باز بشه اینو  میگید یا کلا قراره یک ماه عقب بیفته؟؟؟ اگه مدارس دیر تر باز بشه چی؟؟


دیرتر بازبشه هم تعویق بیشترمیشه.

----------


## Konkuri99

من فکر نمیکنم با این وضعیت مدرسه ها ۱۵ فروردین باز بشه

----------


## rezarezaet

*سلام 
حقیقتش زمان کنکور مشخصه 
و تاخیر در زمان کنکور به ندرت اتفاق می افته 
و اینکه من اینجا این رو گفتم با توجه به سخنان اخیر وزیر محترم بوده
و در نهایت  اینکه کنکور حداکثر همین یک ماه عقب می افته
و چون پروسه های بعداز برگزاری آزمون و پس از آن انتخاب رشته و تعیین دانشگاه برای دانشجویان
 زیاد طول میکشه ، نمیشه بیش از این انتظار داشت
مگر اینکه شروع سال تحصیلی دانشگاه رو از آبان به بعد در نظر بگیرن
 که یه خورده بعید به نظر میرسه

*

----------


## reza333

دوستان به نظر میرسه مدارس ۱۶ فروردین باز میشن. احتمال تعویق کنکور کمتر از ۱۰ درصده. البته که عقلانی نیست مدارس و باز کنن چون دوباره چرخه انتقال ویروس شدت میگیره ، ولی اون جور که از اوضاع و احوال پیداست ، اینا میخان ۱۶ فروردین مدارس و باز کنن ‌و کنکور به تعویق نمی افته. امروز اموزش پرورش رسما تو سایت خودش تمدید تعطیلی مدارس بعد عید و تکذیب کرد و گفته هفته بعد ستاد ملی کرونا تصمیم میگیره.
اون یک ماهی رو هم که گفتن میخان اضافه کنن ، من فکر میکنم میخان پنجشنبه ها برای درسای مهم تر کلاس بزارن.

----------


## mobinax

یه حس خیلی قوی بهم میگه عقب نمیفته

----------


## reza2018

> سلام به نظرتون تاریخ کنکور تغییر میکنه یا نه؟؟البته چند روز اینور اون ور مهم نیست ولی خوب گفتم نظرشما رو هم بدونم


بله عقب افتادن کنکور به نظر من قطعی هست اما اینکه چقدر عقب بیفته مشخص نیست...احتمالا بین 2 هفته تا 1ماه خواهد بود.البت ممکن بیشتر هم باشه...
بهتره تا از زبان خود آقای خدایی عقب افتادن کنکور رو نشنیدید،اینطور در نظر بگیرید که کنکور 13 تیر برگزار میشه.

----------


## Mohamad_R

با تمام عرض ارادت به تک تک اعضای این فروم . 
سوال کننده و شک دار گرامی کلـــیه گفته ها و شرایط و ضوابط گذاشتن ها در حد گفته اند و هیچ سندی ندارند . 
در تاریخ 13 تا 16 فروردین نسیت به این مسئله تصمیم گیری خواهد شد . پس لطفا ضمن جلوگیری از استرس زیاد در این باره تا مدت زمان یاد شده 
همان زمان قبلی کنکور را ملاک عمل قرار دهید و بخونید . / تشکر

----------


## aretmis

> یه حس خیلی قوی بهم میگه عقب نمیفته


عه!
چه جوری به این نتیجه رسیدی!
هر وقت که من میگفتم عقب نمیفته میرفتی تمام پستامو منفی میدادی :Yahoo (4):  و میگفتی اینا جوگیرن و .....
عجبز! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## high-flown

> با تمام عرض ارادت به تک تک اعضای این فروم . 
> سوال کننده و شک دار گرامی کلـــیه گفته ها و شرایط و ضوابط گذاشتن ها در حد گفته اند و هیچ سندی ندارند . 
> در تاریخ 13 تا 16 فروردین نسیت به این مسئله تصمیم گیری خواهد شد . پس لطفا ضمن جلوگیری از استرس زیاد در این باره تا مدت زمان یاد شده 
> همان زمان قبلی کنکور را ملاک عمل قرار دهید و بخونید . / تشکر


کاملا موافقم بااین که عقب افتادن کنکورقطعیه ولی تازمانی که رسماسایت سنجش اعلام نکرده تاریخ کنکورهمون قبلیه.

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> دوستان به نظر میرسه مدارس ۱۶ فروردین باز میشن. احتمال تعویق کنکور کمتر از ۱۰ درصده. البته که عقلانی نیست مدارس و باز کنن چون دوباره چرخه انتقال ویروس شدت میگیره ، ولی اون جور که از اوضاع و احوال پیداست ، اینا میخان ۱۶ فروردین مدارس و باز کنن ‌و کنکور به تعویق نمی افته. امروز اموزش پرورش رسما تو سایت خودش تمدید تعطیلی مدارس بعد عید و تکذیب کرد و گفته هفته بعد ستاد ملی کرونا تصمیم میگیره.
> اون یک ماهی رو هم که گفتن میخان اضافه کنن ، من فکر میکنم میخان پنجشنبه ها برای درسای مهم تر کلاس بزارن.


مادر من آموزش و پرورش کار میکنه احتمال خیلی زیاد مدارس اول اردیبهشت باز بشه(اونو برای این تکذیب کردن که  ملت غیووووووووور و بافرهنگ ایران مسافرتاشونو ادامه ندن)

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> با تمام عرض ارادت به تک تک اعضای این فروم . 
> سوال کننده و شک دار گرامی کلـــیه گفته ها و شرایط و ضوابط گذاشتن ها در حد گفته اند و هیچ سندی ندارند . 
> در تاریخ 13 تا 16 فروردین نسیت به این مسئله تصمیم گیری خواهد شد . پس لطفا ضمن جلوگیری از استرس زیاد در این باره تا مدت زمان یاد شده 
> همان زمان قبلی کنکور را ملاک عمل قرار دهید و بخونید . / تشکر


اگه خود وزیر و رییس سازمان سنجش حرف میزدن اونقد جدی نبودن که تو الان جدیی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mobinax

> عه!
> چه جوری به این نتیجه رسیدی!
> هر وقت که من میگفتم عقب نمیفته میرفتی تمام پستامو منفی میدادی و میگفتی اینا جوگیرن و .....
> عجبز!


ببین یدونه از اسکرین پیام ها مو نشون بده که من بهت گفتم کنکور عقب میفته... حرف من همیشه باتو این بود که ما حقمونه در مورد زمان کنکور صحبت کنیم چون برنامه هامون بهم ریخته...
مثل اینکه قرنطینه اثر بدتری از کرونا روی تو گذاشته!
هشتگ جو گیر نباشیم مثل بعضیا

----------


## tamanaviki

> دوستان به نظر میرسه مدارس ۱۶ فروردین باز میشن. احتمال تعویق کنکور کمتر از ۱۰ درصده. البته که عقلانی نیست مدارس و باز کنن چون دوباره چرخه انتقال ویروس شدت میگیره ، ولی اون جور که از اوضاع و احوال پیداست ، اینا میخان ۱۶ فروردین مدارس و باز کنن ‌و کنکور به تعویق نمی افته. امروز اموزش پرورش رسما تو سایت خودش تمدید تعطیلی مدارس بعد عید و تکذیب کرد و گفته هفته بعد ستاد ملی کرونا تصمیم میگیره.
> اون یک ماهی رو هم که گفتن میخان اضافه کنن ، من فکر میکنم میخان پنجشنبه ها برای درسای مهم تر کلاس بزارن.


آدما دارن مییمرن،تهران بدترین روزای عمرشو داره میبینه مردم مث گوسفند ریختن تو جاده ها هنو مونده این بیماری خودشو نشون بده اونوقت چ احمقی میخاد۱۶ فروردین مدارس باز کنه؟؟؟بازم کنن کی بچه شو میفرسته؟؟تو اون کلت خدواند یچی گذاشته بعنوان مغز موقع صحبت کردن ازش استفاده کن دوست عزیز

من کاری ندارم کنکور هروقت میخان بندازن،بندازن بحثم سر شماهاس ک تو این اوضاع خیلیا درگیر این مریضی شدن بجای اینکه مرهم باشی بدتر با خزعبلات کی تو سری ک پرش کاه کردن باعث اعصاب خوردکنی کنکوریا میشی،شما همون بهتر دهنتو ببندی نظر ندی آقای مشاور نما

----------


## general knobi

سلام بر تمامی دوستان نمیخواستم اینجا نظر بدم اما چون بحث یکذره بالا گرفت دیگه نتونستم ساکت بشینم اولا خدمت تمامی دوستانی که حرف از تعویق افتادن یا نیافتادن میزنن یک نکته ای رو بگم . تجربه ثابت کرده که همیشه مسوولین ذیربط در این شرایط غیر منطقی ترین و بدترین تصمیم ممکن رو گرفتن نمونش سیل پارسال و تصمیماتی که اندر حوالات کنکور گرفته شد بنابراین درسته کرونا موضوع استانی نیست و ملی و حتی فراملی ولی مسوولین ما کماکان همان نظر را دارن چون میدونن که اتحادی برای اعتراض وجود نداره و نهایت دو تا هشتگ و 500 نقر جلوی سازمان سنجشو واموزش جم میشن بعد 2ساعت خسته میشن میرن الانم که میبینین که دارن سروته اموزش رو در تلوزیون هم میارن ثانیا اون دوستانی که حرف از به تعویق نیافتادن میزنن الان ما 21000 تا اینجا مبتلا داریم از 21000 نفر کم کم بینشون 40 نفر  کنکوری پیدا میشه نمیشه ایا دوما خیلیا ها هم مستقیم غیر مستقیم درگیرن یا پدرشون یا مادرشون یا ... از افراد درجه یکشون گرفتن و مطمنا اونا هم درگیرن یا مادر یکی پرستاره و فرد کنکوری باید خودشو حالا ممکن خواهر برادر کوچیکشو باید جم وجور کنه از همه اینا بگذریم شرایط روحی هم جمیعا خسته خسته هس و اگه با این اوصاف کنکور عقب نیافته عدالت اموزشی بیش از بیش خودش رو نمایان میکنه :Yahoo (16):  و نکته اخر اگر کنکور به عقب افتاد به چشم یک فرصت بهش نگاه کنید و از دستش ندید اونایی که ناامید شدید و اگر هم همون تاریخ موند به چشم یک محدودیت نگاه کنید که باید تبدیل به فرصت بشه چجوری مثلا بجای روزی 8 ساعت 13 ساعت مطالعه کن  ​ومن الله توفیق

----------


## mobinax

> سلام بر تمامی دوستان نمیخواستم اینجا نظر بدم اما چون بحث یکذره بالا گرفت دیگه نتونستم ساکت بشینم اولا خدمت تمامی دوستانی که حرف از تعویق افتادن یا نیافتادن میزنن یک نکته ای رو بگم . تجربه ثابت کرده که همیشه مسوولین ذیربط در این شرایط غیر منطقی ترین و بدترین تصمیم ممکن رو گرفتن نمونش سیل پارسال و تصمیماتی که اندر حوالات کنکور گرفته شد بنابراین درسته کرونا موضوع استانی نیست و ملی و حتی فراملی ولی مسوولین ما کماکان همان نظر را دارن چون میدونن که اتحادی برای اعتراض وجود نداره و نهایت دو تا هشتگ و 500 نقر جلوی سازمان سنجشو واموزش جم میشن بعد 2ساعت خسته میشن میرن الانم که میبینین که دارن سروته اموزش رو در تلوزیون هم میارن ثانیا اون دوستانی که حرف از به تعویق نیافتادن میزنن الان ما 21000 تا اینجا مبتلا داریم از 21000 نفر کم کم بینشون 40 نفر  کنکوری پیدا میشه نمیشه ایا دوما خیلیا ها هم مستقیم غیر مستقیم درگیرن یا پدرشون یا مادرشون یا ... از افراد درجه یکشون گرفتن و مطمنا اونا هم درگیرن یا مادر یکی پرستاره و فرد کنکوری باید خودشو حالا ممکن خواهر برادر کوچیکشو باید جم وجور کنه از همه اینا بگذریم شرایط روحی هم جمیعا خسته خسته هس و اگه با این اوصاف کنکور عقب نیافته عدالت اموزشی بیش از بیش خودش رو نمایان میکنه و نکته اخر اگر کنکور به عقب افتاد به چشم یک فرصت بهش نگاه کنید و از دستش ندید اونایی که ناامید شدید و اگر هم همون تاریخ موند به چشم یک محدودیت نگاه کنید که باید تبدیل به فرصت بشه چجوری مثلا بجای روزی 8 ساعت 13 ساعت مطالعه کن  ​ومن الله توفیق


حرفتون کاملا درسته هیچ چیزی بعید نیست ولی موضوعی که هست اینه پارسال سنجش سر و ته قضیه رو با سهمیه جمع کرد ولی امسال ک نمیشه ب همه سهمیه بده بنظر میرسه یجورایی مجبوره... البته این حرف عقل و منطقه و اینجا عقل و منطق اخرین انتخابه

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> حرفتون کاملا درسته هیچ چیزی بعید نیست ولی موضوعی که هست اینه پارسال سنجش سر و ته قضیه رو با سهمیه جمع کرد ولی امسال ک نمیشه ب همه سهمیه بده بنظر میرسه یجورایی مجبوره... البته این حرف عقل و منطقه و اینجا عقل و منطق اخرین انتخابه


اگه سنجشه برای اینکه به تعویق نندازه به خونه تک تک داوطلبا پزشک میفرسته و پیگیری میکنه که کیا کرونا گرفتن به همونا سهمیه میده ولی تعویق نندازه
هرچند به نظر خودم دو هفته رو کنکور تعویق میفته

----------


## sami7

> اگه سنجشه برای اینکه به تعویق نندازه به خونه تک تک داوطلبا پزشک میفرسته و پیگیری میکنه که کیا کرونا گرفتن به همونا سهمیه میده ولی تعویق نندازه
> هرچند به نظر خودم دو هفته رو کنکور تعویق میفته


سنجش رو دیگه زیاد گنده نکنین 
اینا حتی نمی تونن مدرسه رو تا اردیبهشت دایر بکنن
هیچ والدینی بچه نمیفرسته مدرسه

----------


## God_of_war

به نظر من بیماری کمه کمش تا شهریور ماه یا شاید هم تا سال ۱۴۰۰ ادامه داره چون کشورمون نه امکانات قرنطینه کلی رو مثل چین داره نه ادمای نخبه ای داره که واکسن رو کشف کنن در بهترین حالت هم تا واکسن اماده بشه یه سال زمان میبره. بهترین حالت برگذاری کنکور شهریور ماه یا کلا کنسل کردن کنکور امسال و تعویق به سال بعد هس اونایی هم که فک می کنن کنکور عقب نمی افته یا ۱۶ فروردبن میخوان برن مدرسه یا کلا تو باغ نیستن یا امارهای تلوزیون رو باور کردن البته بحث ایران نیس کل کشور ها امار دقیق نمیدن بیماری خیلی جدی هس الان شاید مسخره بازی باشه چون فعلا تو خانوادمون کرونایی نداشتیم خطر رو احساس نمیکنیم ولی کسی یا گروهی که این ویروس رو ساختن با مرگ چند هزار نفر راضی نمیشن و یه کاهش میلیونی جمعیت جهان رو میخوان ببینن بعد اگه صلاح دیدن واکسنش رو میدن بیرون.

----------


## Amir Ho30n

سلام به همه
آیا میدانستید سال57 که جنگ شد و مدارس از بهمن تعطیل شد کنکور به تعویق نیفتاد!!!! :Yahoo (1): 
منم این جمله رو شنیدم فقط  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## naazanin

> به نظر من بیماری کمه کمش تا شهریور ماه یا شاید هم تا سال ۱۴۰۰ ادامه داره چون کشورمون نه امکانات قرنطینه کلی رو مثل چین داره نه ادمای نخبه ای داره که واکسن رو کشف کنن در بهترین حالت هم تا واکسن اماده بشه یه سال زمان میبره. بهترین حالت برگذاری کنکور شهریور ماه یا کلا کنسل کردن کنکور امسال و تعویق به سال بعد هس اونایی هم که فک می کنن کنکور عقب نمی افته یا ۱۶ فروردبن میخوان برن مدرسه یا کلا تو باغ نیستن یا امارهای تلوزیون رو باور کردن البته بحث ایران نیس کل کشور ها امار دقیق نمیدن بیماری خیلی جدی هس الان شاید مسخره بازی باشه چون فعلا تو خانوادمون کرونایی نداشتیم خطر رو احساس نمیکنیم ولی کسی یا گروهی که این ویروس رو ساختن با مرگ چند هزار نفر راضی نمیشن و یه کاهش میلیونی جمعیت جهان رو میخوان ببینن بعد اگه صلاح دیدن واکسنش رو میدن بیرون.






کسی یا گروهی جهت کاهش میلیونی جمیعت جهان ویروس ساخته باشن یه بیماری مثل طاعون رو دوباره فراگیر نمیکنن که آمار مرگ و میرش بالاتر باشه؟ اینجوری که فقط هزینه میذاره رو دست کشورها! 
تقریبا همه ی کشورها هم درگیرن و اقتصادشون آسیب دیده.

----------


## high-flown

سلام دوستانی که نسبت به تعویق کنکوربدبین هستن اغلب پشت کنکوری ان که نسبت به پارسال وضعیتومی سنجن ولی پازسال فقط بحث مناطق سیل زده بودوامسال بحث همگانی است واصلا ازاختیارسازمان سنجش خارج است .

----------


## aretmis

> به نظر من بیماری کمه کمش تا شهریور ماه یا شاید هم تا سال ۱۴۰۰ ادامه داره چون کشورمون نه امکانات قرنطینه کلی رو مثل چین داره نه ادمای نخبه ای داره که واکسن رو کشف کنن در بهترین حالت هم تا واکسن اماده بشه یه سال زمان میبره. بهترین حالت برگذاری کنکور شهریور ماه یا کلا کنسل کردن کنکور امسال و تعویق به سال بعد هس اونایی هم که فک می کنن کنکور عقب نمی افته یا ۱۶ فروردبن میخوان برن مدرسه یا کلا تو باغ نیستن یا امارهای تلوزیون رو باور کردن البته بحث ایران نیس کل کشور ها امار دقیق نمیدن بیماری خیلی جدی هس الان شاید مسخره بازی باشه چون فعلا تو خانوادمون کرونایی نداشتیم خطر رو احساس نمیکنیم ولی کسی یا گروهی که این ویروس رو ساختن با مرگ چند هزار نفر راضی نمیشن و یه کاهش میلیونی جمعیت جهان رو میخوان ببینن بعد اگه صلاح دیدن واکسنش رو میدن بیرون.



تعویق به سال بعد؟

----------


## sepanta2000

تصمیم گیری درمورد تعویق کنکور به اواخر فروردین موکول شده چون الان نمیتونن به صورت قطعی بگن وضعیت بیماری تو کشور چجوره که تصمیم بگیرن مدارس از شونزدهم باز بشه یا نه.. پس هرنوع تحلیل و بحث در این مورد نتیجه ای نداره.و اینم بدونید فقط به حرفهای رییس سازمان سنجش و رییس ستاد مبارزه با کرونا و وزیر بهداشت باید توجه کنید نه حضرات دولتی دیگه...اخر فروردین همه چی مشخص میشه

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> سلام به همه
> آیا میدانستید سال57 که جنگ شد و مدارس از بهمن تعطیل شد کنکور به تعویق نیفتاد!!!!
> منم این جمله رو شنیدم فقط


سال 57 مگه اصلا سازمان سنجش بود :Yahoo (77):

----------


## God_of_war

> کسی یا گروهی جهت کاهش میلیونی جمیعت جهان ویروس ساخته باشن یه بیماری مثل طاعون رو دوباره فراگیر نمیکنن که آمار مرگ و میرش بالاتر باشه؟ اینجوری که فقط هزینه میذاره رو دست کشورها! 
> تقریبا همه ی کشورها هم درگیرن و اقتصادشون آسیب دیده.


شما سرعت انتشار طاعون رو با کرونا یکی در نظر میگیری؟ کدوم بیماری سراغ داری تا به حال کل دنیا رو اینطوری درگیر کرده به خودش؟ با این همه درس خوندن فقط ادعا دارین یکم فک کنی میبینی این ویروس یه چیز دست سازه که جوون ها و کودکا رو نمیکشه یا خیلی کم میکشه و فقط افراد ضعیف و پیر که به درد دولت ها نمیخوره رو میکشه و اینطوری هزینه یارانه و ... میمونه تو جیب دولت و زندگی بهتر از قبل میشه چون جمعیت کاهش پیدا میکنه .

----------


## reza333

مرکز پژوهشهای مجلس یگ گزارش داده که نمیدونی بخندی یا گریه کنی ، گفته اگر مدارس فروردین هم کاملا تعطیل بودن ولی از اول اردیبهشت بازگشایی شدن ، چون اموزش پرورش گفته ما تا اون موقع ۷۰  ۸۰ درصد مطالب اموزش میدیم ،  پس تو اردیبهشت پنجشنبه ها رو هم کلاس بزارن و تمام.   نهایی و کنکور هم نیازی به عقب انداختن ندارن.
البته ۴ سناریو تعطیلی تا زمان های مختلف رو بررسی کرده ، ولی برای سناریو ی تعطیلی تا اخر فروردین فقط همون حالتی که بالا توضیح دادم بیان کرده.
 از دید این مرکز پژوهشهای مجلس ، اگر چند روز تعطیلی تو اریبهشت هم داشته باشیم اون موقع میشه کنکور و عقب انداخت.
خلاصه که اینا به بچه ها نه از نظر اموزش و نه سلامتشون اهمیت چندانی نمیدن  ، مهم اینه برنامه ریزی های سازمان رنجش به هم نخوره.

ولی با همه اینا منم فکر میکنم اگر تا اول ادیبهشت تعطیل باشه حداقل دوهفته بندازن عقب.

----------


## Amir Ho30n

> سال 57 مگه اصلا سازمان سنجش بود


سلام عیدت مبار‌ک
سازمان سنجش نبوده ولی کنکور که بوده!!

----------


## naazanin

> شما سرعت انتشار طاعون رو با کرونا یکی در نظر میگیری؟ کدوم بیماری سراغ داری تا به حال کل دنیا رو اینطوری درگیر کرده به خودش؟ با این همه درس خوندن فقط ادعا دارین یکم فک کنی میبینی این ویروس یه چیز دست سازه که جوون ها و کودکا رو نمیکشه یا خیلی کم میکشه و فقط افراد ضعیف و پیر که به درد دولت ها نمیخوره رو میکشه و اینطوری هزینه یارانه و ... میمونه تو جیب دولت و زندگی بهتر از قبل میشه چون جمعیت کاهش پیدا میکنه .




خب افراد پیر و دارای بیماری زمینه‌ای همیشه در خطرن و نیاز به مراقبت دارن حالا هر بیماری‌ای باشه !
 یه سرما خوردگی ساده برای یه فرد دیابتی می‌تونه دردسر ساز بشه. 
البته احتمال اینکه آزمایشگاهی بوده باشه هست ( به نظر من کم ) ولی
من می‌گم اگه قراره ویروس آزمایشگاهی باشه و تازه هدفش هم کنترل جمعیت باشه هم سرعت سرایتش زیاده هم آمار مرگ و میرش.
البته بحث مهمی نیست, من سعی می‌کنم بیشتر فکر کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## God_of_war

> خب افراد پیر و دارای بیماری زمینه‌ای همیشه در خطرن و نیاز به مراقبت دارن حالا هر بیماری‌ای باشه !
>  یه سرما خوردگی ساده برای یه فرد دیابتی می‌تونه دردسر ساز بشه. 
> البته احتمال اینکه آزمایشگاهی بوده باشه هست ( به نظر من کم ) ولی
> من می‌گم اگه قراره ویروس آزمایشگاهی باشه و تازه هدفش هم کنترل جمعیت باشه هم سرعت سرایتش زیاده هم آمار مرگ و میرش.
> البته بحث مهمی نیست, من سعی می‌کنم بیشتر فکر کنم


عزیز مثالت کلا بی ربط بود طاعون الان درمان داره برای پیر و جوون . ولی کرونا درمان نداره شما امروز رو میبینی مطمئن باش تا یه سال اینده که میگن واکسنش ساخته میشه امار کشته شده ها میلیون رو رد میکنه دیگه خسته شدن از بس مردم یمن و ... رو تو جنگ کشتن تا بقیه مردم راحت زندگی کنن الان دیگه پروژه کاهش جمعیت رو تو کل دنیا دارن پیاده میکنن دیگه تابلو هس هدف و ساختگی بودن ویروس. نکنه میخوای تو تلوزیون بیان اعلام کنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## naazanin

> عزیز مثالت کلا بی ربط بود طاعون الان درمان داره برای پیر و جوون . ولی کرونا درمان نداره شما امروز رو میبینی مطمئن باش تا یه سال اینده که میگن واکسنش ساخته میشه امار کشته شده ها میلیون رو رد میکنه دیگه خسته شدن از بس مردم یمن و ... رو تو جنگ کشتن تا بقیه مردم راحت زندگی کنن الان دیگه پروژه کاهش جمعیت رو تو کل دنیا دارن پیاده میکنن دیگه تابلو هس هدف و ساختگی بودن ویروس. نکنه میخوای تو تلوزیون بیان اعلام کنن



گفتم مثل طاعون دیگه نه خود طاعون،  به همون اندازه خطرناک باشه و تبعا درمان هم نداشته باشه.
حرف شما هم یه نظریه‌س ... باید صبر کنیم ببینیم چی پیش میاد.

----------


## naazanin

یه حسی هم بهم میگه کنکور رو عقب نمیندازن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*نمیدونم چرا نظام قدیما خیلی دنبال تعویق کنکورن ... ما خو چند ساله داریم میخونیم .. تو این 100 روز میشه حداقل دارو رو قبول شد با تلاش و همت . نظام قدیما خواهش میکنم وارد حاشیه نشین . دیگه امسال ما باید قبول شیم .*

----------


## reza333

> میشه منبع این صحبتتون رو بفرستید ؟!


https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...88%D9%86%D8%AF

----------


## aretmis

ماشالله همه از دم بی اعصاب :32: 
به قول خاله قزی ریلکس ریلکس ریکلس تر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir Ho30n

> آیا می دانستید جنگ شهریور ۱۳۵۹ اغاز شد ؟!


آیا میدانستید امام خمینی سال57 وارد ایران شده
 پس نتیجه میگیریم تمومی مسئولین وقت عوض شدن 
از طرفی تمومی مدارس و دانشگاه ها تعطیل شده چون حکومت نظامی شده بود
معنی حکومت نظامی رو اگه نمیدونی تا برات توضیح بدم ، بامزه
فکر کردم در این حد دیگه میدونی وگرنه همون اول برات توضیح میدادم
جنگ هم دو نوع داریم داخلی و خارجی
#بی سواد_نباشیم

----------


## pouyasadeghi

من کاری به کنکور ندارم 
ولی متاسفانه شما درست میگی و خیلی خیلی خواهد کشت
این ها که میگن مدارس اردیبهشت باز میشه خیلی ساده ان 
به نظرم اگه خوب قرنطینه کن تا شهریور شاید روندش کاهشی شه شاید تا 1400 ریشه کن بشه خداکنه .
بچه ها این خونه موندن ما تاثیر در کاهش کرونا نداره چون 8.5 میلیون نفر رفتن مسافرت یعنی بیماری حالا حالا صعودی میشه
اکه اخبار ببینید هر روز تعداد افراد مبتلا و فوتی بالا میره تعداد مبتلا توی 4 روز از 17 هزار شد 23 هزار تا 
عاقل باشید
شما درستون بخونید کاری به کرونا نداشته باشین

----------


## pouyasadeghi

ایا میدونستی سال 60 تا 63 نه کنکور برگزار شد نه دانشگاهی باز بود

----------


## Amir Ho30n

> جنگ داخلی هیچ وقت رخ نداد اقای دانا و تاریخ دان
> انقلاب شد 
> بعدش هم انقلاب فرهنگی و بسته شدن دانشگاه ها تا سال ۶۲


شاد و پیروز باشید
شما راست میگی
#بی سواد_نباشیم

----------


## Konkuri99

دوستاااان بابا من یک سوال پرسیدمابحث رو به کجا کشوندید شما؟؟

----------


## Neda98

رو چه حسابی این حرفو میزنی مامان من سال ۶۰ رفته تربیت معلم سال ۶۲ فارغ التحصیل شده و کنکورم داده

----------


## matinzu

اگه به حق باشه باید یه ماه به تعویق بیفته 
ولی میدونید دیگه تو ایران بحث حق مطرح نیست d:

----------


## pouyasadeghi

https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7...B1%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> رو چه حسابی این حرفو میزنی مامان من سال ۶۰ رفته تربیت معلم سال ۶۲ فارغ التحصیل شده و کنکورم داده


مطالعه اش کنید

----------


## rezarezaet

> رو چه حسابی این حرفو میزنی مامان من سال ۶۰ رفته تربیت معلم سال ۶۲ فارغ التحصیل شده و کنکورم داده


*سلام
ببخشید دانش سرا یا تربیت معلم 

*

----------


## zansia

احتمال عقب افتادنش زیاده 


ولی


شما مبنارو بذار همون قبلی


چون اموزش و پرورش میتونه برنامرو جوری بچینه که مدارس سرجاش باشه
چطوری؟

الان مدارس از 10 اسفند تعطیل شدن
بگیم قرار بود تا 26 ام برم
تقویمو نگاه کنین میشه 12 روز تعطیلی
اگه از 15 ام مدارس باز بشن تا اول خرداد یک ماه و نیم تایم هستش
یعنی 6 تا پنجشنبه
اگر بگه مدارس 5 شنبه ها هم باز باشن ااینجوری 6 روز از دوازده روز جبران میشه
و میتونه ساعت هایی که میخواست غیر حضوری کنه و نکرد مثل ورزش و سلامت و ... روبذاره کنار و اینجوری 6 روز دیگه بدست میاد و میگه جبران شد
و مدارس هم حق اعتراض ندارن که ما اصلا اون ساعت هارو از اول هم نداشتیم چون باید میداشتن

این مسئله احتمالش زیاد نیست ولی احتمالش هست خصوصا اینکه بگن پنجشنبه ها بیاین






از طرفیم سنجش هرچقدر کنکورو عقب بندازه شروع ترم داشنگاه سال بعدش عقب میافته و برای کنکور سراسری دستش باز نیست برخلاف کنکور دکتری و ارشد (همونجور که پارسال برای اولین برا کنکور یه هفته دیر تر شد و دیدیم اکثر داشنگاه ها که تا دو سال ترم دوم به بالاشون یه هفته قبل از مهر کلاساشون شروع میشد ولی پارسال یک مهر شروع شد چون کنکور عقب افتاد)

----------


## reza333

با این مانور و تبلیغاتی که وزارت اموزش پرورش داره روی اموزش مجازی میده ، احتمال ۹۹.۹۹ درصد کنکور عقب نمیفته. حتی اگر یک ماهه دیگه هم مدارس کشور تعطیل باشه ، اینا به زعم خودشون تا اول خرداد شده تمام اموزش و مجازی میبندن. یعنی نیمسال دوم تقریبا همش میشه اموزش مجازی . خردادم نهایی. کنکورم تاریخ خودش.

فقط و فقط مگر این که بخواد مجلس عقل و انصافش قد بده ورود کنه که قطعا قد نمیده ،  اونم برای تعویقی ماکسیمم در حد دو تا سه هفته. نه مثل پارسال کمپین از اول شکست خورده تعویق دو ماهه!!!!

----------


## Pretty_Lover

اگر میخوان از قشر دیگه ای به جز دکتر و پرستار فوتی نداشته باشیم مدارس فعلا باید تعطیل باشه مگر اینکه بخوان تلفات دانش آموز و معلم زیاد بشه

----------


## rozhano

اگر مدارس از اول اردیبهشت باز بشه با توجه به اینکه گفتن یه ماه به اموزش نیازه تا اخر اردیبهشت درس میدن و تو خرداد امتحانات شروع میشه و همون 13 14ام تیر کنکور
ولی اگه دیر تر باشه از وسطا اردیبهشت به بعد مدارس باز بشه احتمال قوی بین دو هفته تا یک و نیم ماه کنکور عقب میوفته

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> اگر مدارس از اول اردیبهشت باز بشه با توجه به اینکه گفتن یه ماه به اموزش نیازه تا اخر اردیبهشت درس میدن و تو خرداد امتحانات شروع میشه و همون 13 14ام تیر کنکور
> ولی اگه دیر تر باشه از وسطا اردیبهشت به بعد مدارس باز بشه احتمال قوی بین دو هفته تا یک و نیم ماه کنکور عقب میوفته


کنکور عقب نیفتاد مهم نیس ولی مدارس تعطیل باشه یه نفس راحت کشیدم از موقعی که تعطیلم :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## BARONI

دوستان اقای روحانی (رییس جمهور)گفتن که یک ماه به سال تحصیلی اضافه میشه و اگر تعطیلات هم بیشتر باشه بیشتر اضافه میکنیم . الان این کجاش نامفهمومه؟! سال تحصیلی اردیبهشت تموم میشده الان با حرف ایشون باید بچه ها تا اخر خرداد برن مدرسه بعد ۴ هفته امتحان بعد ۳ هفته کنکور
در بهترین حالت کنکور تو هفته ی اول شهریوره . دیگه بدبینانش قضاوت باشما .
ولی کسانی هم که میگن تعویق نمیشه ، اینا همونایی هستن که جریان و جدی نگرفتن ، اوضاع خیلی افتضاحه (المپیکم عقب افتاد که تو مرداد قرار بود برگزار بشه)
بعد کنکور عقب نمیوفته؟؟؟
کمتر جوک بگین

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> دوستان اقای روحانی (رییس جمهور)گفتن که یک ماه به سال تحصیلی اضافه میشه و اگر تعطیلات هم بیشتر باشه بیشتر اضافه میکنیم . الان این کجاش نامفهمومه؟! سال تحصیلی اردیبهشت تموم میشده الان با حرف ایشون باید بچه ها تا اخر خرداد برن مدرسه بعد ۴ هفته امتحان بعد ۳ هفته کنکور
> در بهترین حالت کنکور تو هفته ی اول شهریوره . دیگه بدبینانش قضاوت باشما .
> ولی کسانی هم که میگن تعویق نمیشه ، اینا همونایی هستن که جریان و جدی نگرفتن ، اوضاع خیلی افتصضاحه (المپیکم عقب افتاد که تو مرداد قرار بود برگزار بشه)
> بعد کنکور عقب نمیوفته؟؟؟
> کمتر جوک بگین


با حرفتون موافقم که اوضاع خیلی وحشتناک تر از این حرفا ست حداقل یکم اخبار گوش بدین بدونین تو هر روز چند نفر مبتلا میشن ولی یه سناریوی دیگه ای که ممکنه باشه خرداد مدارس باز بشه تیر کنکور باشه بعدش امتحان نهایی برگزار شه ولی فک کنم همچین چیزی امکان پذیر نیس خلاصه هر چی مدرسه ها بیشتر تعطیل باشه بهتر چون من تو مدرسه فقط وقتمو تلف میکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sepanta2000

اقااااععععععععزمان کنکورو ول کنید یکی تلفظ این کلمه ی انگلیسی favorite رو به من بگه با کسره فتحه صمه بذارید من بفهمم.بخدا از صبح گیر کردیم هرکی یه تلفط واسه این میگه..گوگل که دیگه بدتر...

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> اقااااععععععععزمان کنکورو ول کنید یکی تلفظ این کلمه ی انگلیسی favorite رو به من بگه با کسره فتحه صمه بذارید من بفهمم.بخدا از صبح گیر کردیم هرکی یه تلفط واسه این میگه..گوگل که دیگه بدتر...


فِیوُریت میگن

فِیوُرِت هم میگن

----------


## danial_naghavi

> اقااااععععععععزمان کنکورو ول کنید یکی تلفظ این کلمه ی انگلیسی favorite رو به من بگه با کسره فتحه صمه بذارید من بفهمم.بخدا از صبح گیر کردیم هرکی یه تلفط واسه این میگه..گوگل که دیگه بدتر...


ˈ

ˈfeɪv(ə)rɪt دیگه فِیوِریت.Fey-ve-rit

----------


## sami7

خب با این آمار صعودی کرونا دیروز 1700 و امروز بالای 2200 نفر ! و رکورد شکنی های بی سابقه 
انتظار میره سنجش سر تاریخ خودش کنکور رو برگزار کنه

----------


## Soheil.si

> خب با این آمار صعودی کرونا دیروز 1700 و امروز بالای 2200 نفر ! و رکورد شکنی های بی سابقه 
> انتظار میره سنجش سر تاریخ خودش کنکور رو برگزار کنه


برعکس نگفتی؟:/وقتی سیر صعودی کنکور همون تایم میشه؟:/

----------


## MZ.amirian79

> برعکس نگفتی؟:/وقتی سیر صعودی کنکور همون تایم میشه؟:/


فكر كنم كنايه زد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Soheil.si

> اگه خود وزیر و رییس سازمان سنجش حرف میزدن اونقد جدی نبودن که تو الان جدیی





> فكر كنم كنايه زد


احتمالا :Yahoo (4): مگه نه عجیبه واقعا

----------


## sami7

> احتمالامگه نه عجیبه واقعا


کنایه بود به اونایی که میگفتن کنکور همین فردا صبحه

----------


## M.javaddd

والا جونم براتون بگه که اینطور که بوش میاد؛ بین دو تا پنج هفته تعویق کنکور رو خواهیم داشت؛ این رو یادتون باشه که بین آخرین امتحان نهایی و برگزاری کنکور، باید سه هفته فاصله باشه؛ حالا اگه مدارس دیرتر باز بشه، به تبع اون امتحانات نهایی هم عقب میفته و کنکور هم عقب میفته...من خودم بشخصه فکر می‌کنم اگه قرار به تعویق باشه، کنکور هفته اول مرداد برگزار بشه؛ اما خب مستحضرید که سنجش مثه ناموسش رو سر وقت برگزار شدن کنکور سراسری تعصب داره  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  دیگه توکلتون بخدا باشه  :Yahoo (4):  اما تا سایت سنجش چیزی رو نزده، شما باور نکنید؛ برنامتون رو بزارید واسه همون ۱۳ تیر؛ اگه هم تعویق افتاد که دیگه بهتر...

----------


## M.javaddd

> اقااااععععععععزمان کنکورو ول کنید یکی تلفظ این کلمه ی انگلیسی favorite رو به من بگه با کسره فتحه صمه بذارید من بفهمم.بخدا از صبح گیر کردیم هرکی یه تلفط واسه این میگه..گوگل که دیگه بدتر...


فِیْ وِ ریتْ
Fey ve reet
بر وزن زندگیت

----------


## M.javaddd

این رو هم بگم؛ مثل اینکه طرح دولت اینه که یک ماه به سال تحصیلی مدارس اضافه بشه؛ روحانی هم اینجا بهش اشاره کرده که پایه کار اضافه شدن یک ماه به سال تحصیلی هست و احتمال خیلی زیاد تا ۱۵ فروردین قضیه کاملا روشن خواهد شد.پس یه هفته دیگه دندون رو جیگر بزاریم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sami7

> با اینکه خیلی دوس دارم تعویق بیوفته بخاطر یه جمعبندی عالی به همون شدت هم نا امیدم از تعویق اونم بخاطر تجربه ای که از پارسال داشتیم اونقدری از سازمان سنجش شاکیم که نگو هرچی اوضاع هم بدتر بشه بازم ته دلم خیلی اطمینان ندارم  از اینکه کنکور عقب میوفته یا نه دیگه به هیچکس اعتماد ندارم خواهر من رئیس سازمان سنجش از مسئول المپیک هم گردن کلفت تره  ما ایرانیا کلا از بس سختی کشیدیم پوست کلفت شدیم تو این سه ماه اخر میخوام این بازی کثیف کنکور رو تموم کنم یه چیزی هم فهمیدم تو این زمان اینکه هیچوقت از هیچکس انتظار نداشته باشم


من اقا هستم خواهر نیستن

----------


## fatmeavaish

> من اقا هستم خواهر نیستن������


اشتباه منشن کردم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## fatmeavaish

> دوستان اقای روحانی (رییس جمهور)گفتن که یک ماه به سال تحصیلی اضافه میشه و اگر تعطیلات هم بیشتر باشه بیشتر اضافه میکنیم . الان این کجاش نامفهمومه؟! سال تحصیلی اردیبهشت تموم میشده الان با حرف ایشون باید بچه ها تا اخر خرداد برن مدرسه بعد ۴ هفته امتحان بعد ۳ هفته کنکور
> در بهترین حالت کنکور تو هفته ی اول شهریوره . دیگه بدبینانش قضاوت باشما .
> ولی کسانی هم که میگن تعویق نمیشه ، اینا همونایی هستن که جریان و جدی نگرفتن ، اوضاع خیلی افتضاحه (المپیکم عقب افتاد که تو مرداد قرار بود برگزار بشه)
> بعد کنکور عقب نمیوفته؟؟؟
> کمتر جوک بگین


با اینکه خیلی دوس دارم تعویق بیوفته بخاطر یه جمعبندی عالی به همون شدت هم نا امیدم از تعویق اونم بخاطر تجربه ای که از پارسال داشتیم اونقدری از سازمان سنجش شاکیم که نگو هرچی اوضاع هم بدتر بشه بازم ته دلم خیلی اطمینان ندارم از اینکه کنکور عقب میوفته یا نه دیگه به هیچکس اعتماد ندارم خواهر من رئیس سازمان سنجش از مسئول المپیک هم گردن کلفت تره ما ایرانیا کلا از بس سختی کشیدیم پوست کلفت شدیم تو این سه ماه اخر میخوام این بازی کثیف کنکور رو تموم کنم یه چیزی هم فهمیدم تو این زمان اینکه هیچوقت از هیچکس انتظار نداشته باشم

----------


## omid miri

دوستان به احتمال زیاد 9 و 10 برگزار میشه حالا ببینید کی گفتم  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## God_of_war

ببین اصلا زنده ای تا اون موقع کنکور بدی اگه وضع اینطور باشه حتی اگه پایان شهریورم کنکور رو بندازن و بیماری هنوز وجود داشته باشه مثل الان. قطعا رفتن به کنکور خریت محضه . تا زمانی که واکسنش نیاد و اوضاع اروم نشه بمونین تو خونه . من که گفتم در بهترین حالت کنکور شهریور ماه برگزار میشه . بعد ها از من به عنوان نوستراداموس یاد میشه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## saj

من واقعا نمیدونم چرا از کدخدایی قوی تر تو ایران نیست؟
به هر طرفی میخواد دانش آموزهارو چپ وراست میکنه؟
یعنی مملکت اینقدر بی صاحبه که یه نفر برای  یک میلیون دانش آموز تصمیم میگیره؟؟؟

----------


## Ngizz

> دوستان به احتمال زیاد 9 و 10 برگزار میشه حالا ببینید کی گفتم


دوست عزیز 10 ام عید قربانه کسی نمیاد تو ممکلت اسلامی عید قربان کنکور برگزار کنه. من نمیدونم چرا همه میگن 10 ام ولی قبلش یه نگاه به تقویم نمیندازن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mohammad alii

سلام دوستان یکی از مسئولین وزارت علوم گفته امکان بازگشایی دانشگاهها تا دوماه اینده نیست باتوجه به این شرایط اصلا معلوم نیست سرنوشت کنکور چی میشه

----------


## Mohammad alii

اینم لینک خبر entekhab.ir/002G8M

----------


## Apaq

> من واقعا نمیدونم چرا از کدخدایی قوی تر تو ایران نیست؟
> به هر طرفی میخواد دانش آموزهارو چپ وراست میکنه؟
> یعنی مملکت اینقدر بی صاحبه که یه نفر برای  یک میلیون دانش آموز تصمیم میگیره؟؟؟


راجع به دوتا سوال اولیت نظری ندارم عزیز من اما راجع به سومیت بله مملکت بی صاحبه :))

----------


## Apaq

آیا درسته که سبطی از برگزار شدن کنکور در اوایل شهریور گفته ؟ ایشون به بالاها وصله اگه گفته باشه احتمالا یه چیزی میدونه .

----------


## amaz

بعضیا میگن سازمان سنجش سکوت کرده که داوطلبا ول نکنن!!!!!
من یه سوالی از این دوستان دارم: واقعاً چه زمانی سازمان سنجش به فکر داوطلب بوده که الان بار دومش باشه؟!!!  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> من واقعا نمیدونم چرا از کدخدایی قوی تر تو ایران نیست؟
> به هر طرفی میخواد دانش آموزهارو چپ وراست میکنه؟
> یعنی مملکت اینقدر بی صاحبه که یه نفر برای  یک میلیون دانش آموز تصمیم میگیره؟؟؟


وقتی 1 نفر برای 85 میلیون نفر تصمیم میگیره
طبیعیه که 1 نفر دیگر هم برای 1 میلیون نفر تصمیم بگیره
خیلی هم منطقی و عادی به نظر میرسه (!)

----------


## saj8jad

توی اون یکی تاپیک هم گفتم در بهترین حالت ممکنش، یعنی گر ابر و باد و مه و خورشید و فلک دست به دست مسئولین (بلانسبت مسئول!) بدن تازه!
احتمالا کنکور سراسری، *پنجشنبه 16* و *جمعه 17* مرداد 99 برگزار بشه
تازه این خوشبینانه ترین سناریوی ممکن بود که گفتم (!)

----------


## reza2018

> آیا درسته که سبطی از برگزار شدن کنکور در اوایل شهریور گفته ؟ ایشون به بالاها وصله اگه گفته باشه احتمالا یه چیزی میدونه .


گفته بود اواخر فروردین در مورد تعویق تصمیم گیری میشه،در مورد مدت تعویق حرفی نزده.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

چرا سازمان سنجش نیاز به یکماه زمان داره که ۱ میلیون برگه رو تصحیح کنه در حالی که ما میدونیم تصحیح دستی نیست کامپیوتری هست ! موسساتی مثل قلم چی آزمون در پایه ها و رشته های مختلف دارن و نهایت نیم روز یا یک روزه تصحیح میکنن ! نکته چیزی نزدیک به یکماه هم زمان انتخاب رشته طول میکشه ! و در نهایت یک هفته فرصت ثبت نام دانشگاه 
البته من دقیق از سازوکار سنجش اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## sami7

*با توجه به روند نزولی بیماری کرونا و حل شدن مشکل این بیماری در کشور و رعایت شدید مردم و همکاری فوق العاده مسئولین

به احتمال خیلی زیاد کنکور یک ماه زودتر از تاریخ اصلی خودش برگزار میشه*

----------


## mobinax

الان چیکار کنیم لازمه تغییری تو برنامه مون بدیم؟ یسری مطالب حذفی رو بخونیم یا ممکنه تعویق نشه وقت کم بیاد چ کنیم

----------


## fatmeavaish

> *با توجه به روند نزولی بیماری کرونا و حل شدن مشکل این بیماری در کشور و رعایت شدید مردم و همکاری فوق العاده مسئولین
> 
> به احتمال خیلی زیاد کنکور یک ماه زودتر از تاریخ اصلی خودش برگزار میشه*


شوخی قشنگی نبود :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> توی اون یکی تاپیک هم گفتم در بهترین حالت ممکنش، یعنی گر ابر و باد و مه و خورشید و فلک دست به دست مسئولین (بلانسبت مسئول!) بدن تازه!
> احتمالا کنکور سراسری، *پنجشنبه 16* و *جمعه 17* مرداد 99 برگزار بشه
> تازه این خوشبینانه ترین سناریوی ممکن بود که گفتم (!)


کاش 17م نشه
سالگرد فوت بابای منه :Y (456):

----------


## fatmeavaish

> الان چیکار کنیم لازمه تغییری تو برنامه مون بدیم؟ یسری مطالب حذفی رو بخونیم یا ممکنه تعویق نشه وقت کم بیاد چ کنیم ������������


عزیزم برنامتو بزار سر همون تاریخ قبلی بخون که اگه تعویق شد به زمان جمعبندیت اضافه بشه جمعبندی عالی داشته باشی ولی تو تا قبل تاریخ اصلی همه کتاباتو جمع کن انشالله تعویق میوفته همیشه اینجور بوده واسم اگه به چیزی زیاد اهمیت ندم اتفاق میوفته  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## reza2018

احتمال تعویق کنکور زیاد هست و منطقی ترین زمان هم 1ماه تعویق و برگزاریش اواسط مرداد هست(البته اگر شرایط بدتر نشه) هرچند همین هم مشکلات زیادی بخصوص برای بچه های مناطق گرم خواهد داشت...
بهتره تا زمانی که سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه تعویق کنکور رو روی سایتش نذاشته اینطور فرض کنید که کنکور 13 تیر هست.

پ.ن:پارسال این موقع هم یک عده درگیر تعویق کنکور و این حرفا بودن و حتی حرف از تعویق 2-3 ماهه بود ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد و این وسط کسایی ضرر کردن که خودشون رو درگیر این موضوع کرده بودن.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> الان چیکار کنیم لازمه تغییری تو برنامه مون بدیم؟ یسری مطالب حذفی رو بخونیم یا ممکنه تعویق نشه وقت کم بیاد چ کنیم ������������


با فرض اضافه شدن یکماه به زمان کنکور عقلانی هست یکماه به خونده ها خودتون زمان بدید و تقویت کنید مسلم هست مطالب که حذف کردید بذارید حذف بمونن اگر کم هستن
در نهایت مدت زمان اضافه شده رو به جمع بندی بهتر هزینه کنید  
پس نتیجه شما فرض بذارید همون تایم خود کنکور در نهایت وقتی مشخص شد چه زمانی کنکور هست برنامه بچینید برای جمع بندی 
اینم بدونید شما میخواید کنکور بدید امتحان مدرسه نیست فکر کنید فرجه امتحان زیاد بشه پس میتونید ۲۰ بگیری تعویق بیوفته رقبا تو بیشتر میخونن تو هم باید بیشتر بخونی از کسی عقب نیوفتی !

----------


## sami7

> شوخی قشنگی نبود


همینه که هست از فردا هم پاشید برید سرکار و مدرسه  :Yahoo (94):  

پ. ن : این دختره کی بود همش اراز رو تگ میکرد میگف ببند تاپیک رو و بدش میومد از تعویق بیا تحویل بگیر امروز به مرز 3000 مبتلا رسیدیم و اوضا روز ب روز بدتر هست اینا مهر هم نمی تونن مدرسه باز کنن

----------


## God_of_war

الان یه خبر بدن کنکور کلا موند برا سال بعد خدایی کلی خر کیف میشم اون عزیزی هم که تا الان خوب خونده حالش گرفته میشه ولی مهم من هستم نه اون عزیز  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> الان یه خبر بدن کنکور کلا موند برا سال بعد خدایی کلی خر کیف میشم اون عزیزی هم که تا الان خوب خونده حالش گرفته میشه ولی مهم من هستم نه اون عزیز


اونجوری خیلی وحشتناک میشه فرض کن دانش آموز های سال بعد هم بهش اضافه میشن اگه کنکور دقیقا بیوفته تیر سال بعد رقبا تو بیشتر میشن هر سال دانش آموز های ممتاز رتبه های برتر کسب میکنن اون موقع برتر ها دو برابر میشن به علاوه یه گروهی که خوب یکسال خوندن  وحشتناک ترین کنکور میشه

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> اونجوری خیلی وحشتناک میشه فرض کن دانش آموز های سال بعد هم بهش اضافه میشن اگه کنکور دقیقا بیوفته تیر سال بعد رقبا تو بیشتر میشن هر سال دانش آموز های ممتاز رتبه های برتر کسب میکنن اون موقع برتر ها دو برابر میشن به علاوه یه گروهی که خوب یکسال خوندن ������������ وحشتناک ترین کنکور میشه


منم با شما موافقم احتمال اینکه کنکور 99 لغو بشه و بی افته سال 1400 تقریبا غیر ممکنه ... کنکور 99 هم تعویق می افته یا نه هفته دیگه معلوم میشه طبق گفته وزیر... ایشالله که خیره

----------


## mobinax

حسم به این تایپک مثل همون تایپک (( شمارش معکوس برای وصل شدن اینترنت جهانی برای همه مردم ایرانه))

----------


## Mohammad alii

سلام دوستان امروز یکی از مسئولین وزارت علوم گفته که امکان بازگشایی دانشگاهها تا دو ماه دیگه نیست!!!
سایت انتخاب هست مصاحبه ایشون میتونید ببینید
پس شرایط خیلی بدتر از اون چیزی هست که میگن و فعلا امکان بازگشایی مدارس نیست

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> حسم به این تایپک مثل همون تایپک (( شمارش معکوس برای وصل شدن اینترنت جهانی برای همه مردم ایرانه))
> حس ابهام سردرگمی نگرانی خشم از دست مسئولین عزیز. 
> جبر جغرافیایی یعنی این که علاوه بر نگرانی از بیماری هزار تا نگرانی دیگه هم هست ک ادم بیماری یادش میره.


گل گفتی بخدااااا..... تازه اون موقع اینترنت همه دوستان وصل شد جز اینترنت من  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mobinax

> گل گفتی بخدااااا..... تازه اون موقع اینترنت همه دوستان وصل شد جز اینترنت من


پس تو جز دسته بیچارگان بودی که دیگه هیچ کس به دادشون نمیرسید

----------


## general knobi

دوست عزیز لیموزین سیاه ها بیرون انجمن منتظرن ببرن نیستت بکنن :Yahoo (79):  پ ن سربازان گمنام امام زمان اینجا اونجا همه جا

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*دوستان بهتره کاری به زمان کنکور نداشته باشیم فعلا ... کنکور الان برای ما در اولویته ...اما اولویت کشور نیست فعلا ... شما با تمام وجود بخونید ..بعدش هم اگه کرونا به طور کامل از بین نره ..خبری از کنکور نیست . چون تجمع بسیار زیاده ..علاوه بر کنکوریا خانواده ها هم همراهشون هستن + مراقبای جلسه +مامور انتظامی ... امیدوارم این بیماری تموم شه تا استرس ما هم کمتر بشه .*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*فعلا میخوان پلاسما درمانی و انجام بدن . انشالله که نتیجه بده . توکل به خدا . انشالله همه چی درست میشه*

----------


## Mohamad_R

این چرت و پرت هارو واقعا بس کنید دیگه حرفایی مثل سازمان سنجش همون وقت میگیره / سازمان سنجش تغییر نمیده  اینا یه عده حرف های عوام پسندند . چرا فکر نمیکنید کل مملکت تو بحران هست . یدونه کنکور چقدر میتونه ارزش داشته باشه مگه سنجش اصلا کیه؟ از وزارت اموزش پرورش مگه بالاتره ؟ 
حالا یه سازمانی مگه میتونه خود به خودی تصمیم بگیره . ای ایها الناس موضوع امنیتی هست . دیگه این قضایا به سازمان سنجش ختم نمیشه نشستید برا خودتون می بافید و میدوزید . وقتی که برا مئارس روحانی جواب میده و تصمیم گیری و حرف میزنه خب دیگه معلومه سنجش از دور حارچ شده به مقامات بالا موکول شده . چنان سنجش سنجش میکنن بعضیا که انگار از پنتاگون میگن .

----------


## God_of_war

> اونجوری خیلی وحشتناک میشه فرض کن دانش آموز های سال بعد هم بهش اضافه میشن اگه کنکور دقیقا بیوفته تیر سال بعد رقبا تو بیشتر میشن هر سال دانش آموز های ممتاز رتبه های برتر کسب میکنن اون موقع برتر ها دو برابر میشن به علاوه یه گروهی که خوب یکسال خوندن ������������ وحشتناک ترین کنکور میشه


کاری به اونجاش ندارم داش جون مردم مهمتر از وحشتناک شدن کنکور برا سال بعد هس خیلی گندش نکنین کنکور رو. از جونت که با ارزش نیس مطمئن باش وضع بحرانی بشه بندازن سال بعد هیچکس نباید ناراحت شه .اگه بیماری مثل الان بود تو تیر ماه یا شهریور یا هر ماهی و کنکور برگزار شد اون موقع باید ناراحت باشین چون فک کن بری کنکور رو کلا صد بزنی همه درسا رو بعد بیای خونه تا اومدن نتایج به علت بیماری کرونا بمیری  :Yahoo (21):  اون موقع تو مُردی (مثلا ) و من تو خونه نشستم با این حالت  :Yahoo (15):  برا سال بعد میخونم  :Yahoo (15):  چون زنده ام و نرفتم به کنکور. و تو رفتی والهالا پیش زئوس کبیر  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> کاری به اونجاش ندارم داش جون مردم مهمتر از وحشتناک شدن کنکور برا سال بعد هس خیلی گندش نکنین کنکور رو. از جونت که با ارزش نیس مطمئن باش وضع بحرانی بشه بندازن سال بعد هیچکس نباید ناراحت شه .اگه بیماری مثل الان بود تو تیر ماه یا شهریور یا هر ماهی و کنکور برگزار شد اون موقع باید ناراحت باشین چون فک کن بری کنکور رو کلا صد بزنی همه درسا رو بعد بیای خونه تا اومدن نتایج به علت بیماری کرونا بمیری  اون موقع تو مُردی (مثلا ) و من تو خونه نشستم با این حالت  برا سال بعد میخونم  چون زنده ام و نرفتم به کنکور. و تو رفتی والهالا پیش زئوس کبیر


با این شرایط که تو توصیف کردی ترجیح میدم برم پیش زئوس کبیر و از نزدیک دختر زیبا روی زئوس" آتنا " رو ببینم 
اگه شرایط بیماری از این طولانی تر بشه اون موقع فکر نکنم دیگه مدرسه دانشگاه باقی بمونه بحران و آشوب برای زنده موندن میشه

----------


## fatmeavaish

> همینه که هست از فردا هم پاشید برید سرکار و مدرسه  
> 
> پ. ن : این دختره کی بود همش اراز رو تگ میکرد میگف ببند تاپیک رو و بدش میومد از تعویق بیا تحویل بگیر امروز به مرز 3000 مبتلا رسیدیم و اوضا روز ب روز بدتر هست اینا مهر هم نمی تونن مدرسه باز کنن


دختره بیچاره کار بدی نکرده خودش پارسال سرموضوع تعویق ضرر کرده مثل خودم  اومده نصیحت کنه ولی از نوع خشنش

----------


## fatmeavaish

> الان یه خبر بدن کنکور کلا موند برا سال بعد خدایی کلی خر کیف میشم اون عزیزی هم که تا الان خوب خونده حالش گرفته میشه ولی مهم من هستم نه اون عزیز


وایی راست میگی خیلی عالی میشه :Yahoo (94):  ولی از یه جانب دیگه حس سربار خانواده بودن با اینکه من دخترم و سرپناه دیگه ای غیر خونه ندارم  و حرف و زخم زبون فامیلا رو میخوای چکار کنی

----------


## fatmeavaish

> این چرت و پرت هارو واقعا بس کنید دیگه حرفایی مثل سازمان سنجش همون وقت میگیره / سازمان سنجش تغییر نمیده  اینا یه عده حرف های عوام پسندند . چرا فکر نمیکنید کل مملکت تو بحران هست . یدونه کنکور چقدر میتونه ارزش داشته باشه مگه سنجش اصلا کیه؟ از وزارت اموزش پرورش مگه بالاتره ؟ 
> حالا یه سازمانی مگه میتونه خود به خودی تصمیم بگیره . ای ایها الناس موضوع امنیتی هست . دیگه این قضایا به سازمان سنجش ختم نمیشه نشستید برا خودتون می بافید و میدوزید . وقتی که برا مئارس روحانی جواب میده و تصمیم گیری و حرف میزنه خب دیگه معلومه سنجش از دور حارچ شده به مقامات بالا موکول شده . چنان سنجش سنجش میکنن بعضیا که انگار از پنتاگون میگن .


تجربه ثابت کرده سنجش و خدایی از پنتاگون هم زورشون بیشتره یک درصد هم شک ندارم

----------


## high-flown

> تجربه ثابت کرده سنجش و خدایی از پنتاگون هم زورشون بیشتره یک درصد هم شک ندارم


خیلی ببخشیداولی کی توایران کرونااومدوکنکوروبه تعویق ننداختن؟
باباچی دارین میگین المپیک لغوشده لیگ اروپادیگه نیست بعدکنکورایران باشه؟
ول کن باباجون جدت چنباربگم پارسال بحران فقط مال شمال بودالان کل ایران درگیره
انشالله خودم تاپیک تعویقومیزنم.

----------


## saj8jad

> کاش 17م نشه
> سالگرد فوت بابای منه


روحشون شاد
متأسفانه تو این مملکت هیچی حساب کتاب نداره گرامی*

پ.ن :* ضمنا نظر به اینکه 21 فروردین 99 مصادف است با جشن نیمه شعبان المعظم و تعیین تاریخ جشن پایان کرونا در ایران توسط پرزیدنت کلیدساز، به اطلاع میرساند کنکور سراسری 1 ماه زودتر از موعد مقرر در تاریخ های پنجشنبه 15 و جمعه 16 خرداد ماه 99 برگزار خواهد شد (!) + هوووف  :Yahoo (50):  + @sami7

----------


## God_of_war

> وایی راست میگی خیلی عالی میشه ولی از یه جانب دیگه حس سربار خانواده بودن با اینکه من دخترم و سرپناه دیگه ای غیر خونه ندارم  و حرف و زخم زبون فامیلا رو میخوای چکار کنی


دیگه باو ما اب از سرمون گذشته اولا خیلی فامیل میگفتن الان عادی شده واسم با این ویروسی هم که اومده انقد سر مردم گرمه به دست شستن و اخبار کرونا که وقت نمیکنن بپرسن کنکور ما چی شده . در کل کسی نه من نه تو رو تحویل نمیگیره خودمون حس شاخ پنداری داریم فک میکنیم همه دغدغشون اینه که بدونن ما کنکور رو چیکار کردیم بیخیال حرف مردم. من الان دغدغم اینه زندگی کردن یادم رفته. باشگاه رو تعطیل کردن انگار نفس منو بریدن کجا انرژیمو تخلیه کنم اخه اگه باشگاه نرم به خدا درس خوندن برام در حد پشمم ارزش نداره .

----------


## reza333

سنجش ، از لحظه برگزاری کنکور تا اعلام نتایج اولیه ، نزدیک ۴ هفته طول میده ، از لحظه اعلام نتایج اولیه تا پایان انتخاب رشته هم حداقل ۱ هفته وقت میده ، تا اینجا شد حدود ۳۵ روز ، از زمان پایان انتخاب رشته تا اعلام اسامی افرادی که باید برن مصاحبه دانشگاه فرهنگیان و دو سه تا دانشگاه دیگه ، بازم حدودا یک هفته طول میده ، تا اینجا حداقل ۴۰ روز ،  حدود  یک هفته هم مصاحبه ها طول میکشه ، این یعنی حداقل ۴۵ روز . 
از زمان پایان مصاحبه ها ، تا اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور هم حداقل دو هفته وقت میبره ، پس میشه کلا ۶۰ روز حداقل فاصله بین برگزاری کنکور تا اعلام نتایج نهایی.
با این تفاسیر ، احتمال تعویق در حد دو هفته رو میشه داد ، یعنی کنکور ۲۷ تیر .

اما تعویق بیشتر از دو هفته ، مثلا ۳ یا ۴ هفته بیشتر ، اعلام نتایج نهایی رو میبره تو ماه مهر ، که با در نظر گرفتن پروسه ثبت نام قبول شده ها ، کلاسای ترم مهر ورودیای جدید زودتر از هفته سوم مهر شروع نخواهد شد.

حالا اگر وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت بیان این استثنا رو قبول کنن که ، ورودیای مهر امسال ، از اواخر مهر کلاساشون شروع بشه ، احتمال تعویق سه چهار هفته ای هم میشه داد. که بسیار بسیار بعیده قبول کنن چون اینا خیلی منطق ندارن در حد یک ربات بیشتر نیستن ، یک مهر بشه ۲۰ مهر تنظیمات این رباتا به هم میریزه.

پس نهایتا تعویق در حد دو هفته ی اونم اگر مدارس تا اخر فروردین بازگشایی نشن و مهمتر اینکه که جناب اموزش پرورش مدعی نشه ما با اموزش مجازی درسا رو تونستیم خوب جلو ببریم ، که اگر مدعی کیفیت خوب برای اموزش مجازیشون باشن ، دیگه واویلاست حرف به مراد سنجش زده و همون دوهفته رو هم عقب نمیندازن.

----------


## mojtabamessi

> سنجش ، از لحظه برگزاری کنکور تا اعلام نتایج اولیه ، نزدیک ۴ هفته طول میده ، از لحظه اعلام نتایج اولیه تا پایان انتخاب رشته هم حداقل ۱ هفته وقت میده ، تا اینجا شد حدود ۳۵ روز ، از زمان پایان انتخاب رشته تا اعلام اسامی افرادی که باید برن مصاحبه دانشگاه فرهنگیان و دو سه تا دانشگاه دیگه ، بازم حدودا یک هفته طول میده ، تا اینجا حداقل ۴۰ روز ،  حدود  یک هفته هم مصاحبه ها طول میکشه ، این یعنی حداقل ۴۵ روز . 
> از زمان پایان مصاحبه ها ، تا اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور هم حداقل دو هفته وقت میبره ، پس میشه کلا ۶۰ روز حداقل فاصله بین برگزاری کنکور تا اعلام نتایج نهایی.
> با این تفاسیر ، احتمال تعویق در حد دو هفته رو میشه داد ، یعنی کنکور ۲۷ تیر .
> 
> اما تعویق بیشتر از دو هفته ، مثلا ۳ یا ۴ هفته بیشتر ، اعلام نتایج نهایی رو میبره تو ماه مهر ، که با در نظر گرفتن پروسه ثبت نام قبول شده ها ، کلاسای ترم مهر ورودیای جدید زودتر از هفته سوم مهر شروع نخواهد شد.
> 
> حالا اگر وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت بیان این استثنا رو قبول کنن که ، ورودیای مهر امسال ، از اواخر مهر کلاساشون شروع بشه ، احتمال تعویق سه چهار هفته ای هم میشه داد. که بسیار بسیار بعیده قبول کنن چون اینا خیلی منطق ندارن در حد یک ربات بیشتر نیستن ، یک مهر بشه ۲۰ مهر تنظیمات این رباتا به هم میریزه.
> 
> پس نهایتا تعویق در حد دو هفته ی اونم اگر مدارس تا اخر فروردین بازگشایی نشن و مهمتر اینکه که جناب اموزش پرورش مدعی نشه ما با اموزش مجازی درسا رو تونستیم خوب جلو ببریم ، که اگر مدعی کیفیت خوب برای اموزش مجازیشون باشن ، دیگه واویلاست حرف به مراد سنجش زده و همون دوهفته رو هم عقب نمیندازن.


ترم قبل معلوم نیست اصلن کی تموم بشه تو داری ترم پاییز سال بعد و حساب میکنی

----------


## wext82

من خیلی این وضعیت رو دوست ندارم  :Yahoo (2): 
ما یازدهمیا بدبختیم 
ولی خوزستان تا آخر فروردین تعطیل شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## matinzu80

صد در صد بیشتر از یه ماه تعویق میشه حالا از من گفتن بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## matinzu80

حالا شاید کنکور همون ۱۳ تیر باشه |:

----------


## fatmeavaish

> خیلی ببخشیداولی کی توایران کرونااومدوکنکوروبه تعویق ننداختن؟
> باباچی دارین میگین المپیک لغوشده لیگ اروپادیگه نیست بعدکنکورایران باشه؟
> ول کن باباجون جدت چنباربگم پارسال بحران فقط مال شمال بودالان کل ایران درگیره
> انشالله خودم تاپیک تعویقومیزنم.


منم که از خدامه انشالله تایپک تعویق رو هم به زودی از شما ببینیم

----------


## revenger

*وقتی هنوز میبینم یه سری از دوستان احتمال بازگشایی مدارس و دانشگاه ها رو تو فروردین یا اردیبهشت میدن نمیدونم بخندم یا گریه کنم...در نتیجه همینجور پوکرفیس میمونم
عزیزان کنکوری اولاً زیاد درگیر این بحثها نشید
ثانیاً همون‌طور که قبلاً گفتم کلا تو بهار کلاس ملاس یوخدی
اکثرتون هنوز به عمق فاجعه ای که رخ داده و داره ابعادش بزرگتر میشه پی نبردید
بابا وضعیت خوفناکه...
کلاس چی کنکور چی کشک چی؟!!
فعلاً تا وسطای تیر خبری از روال عادی آموزشی و کلاس نیست
کنکورم امکان برگزاریش تو تیر نیست...شاید نیمه دوم مرداد شایدم دیرتر
تو خونه بمونید درستونو بخونید....خلاص
روزهای سختتری در پیشه متاسفانه...*

----------


## Pretty_Lover

ببینین تا چند وقت دیگم مشخص نیس چی میشه 
سازمان سنجش پاس میده به آموزش و پرورش بعد اون پاس میده به وزارت بهداشت
کلا مشخص نیس چی به چیه فقط همینقد که کنکور تیر برگزار نمیشه حالا تعویقش معلوم نیس کی بیفته 
باید درصد ابتلاء به صفر برسه که مدارس باز بشه و کنکور  برگزار شه مثل چین
مگه جون ادما الکیه؟من خودم دو سه مورد از آشنایان سراغ دارم که هم سن و سال ما بودن فوت کردن
قضیه خیلی جدی تر از این حرفاست
فک نکنید فقط پیرا میمیرن ما هم مصون نیستیم

----------


## general knobi

داداش من اولا این فرضیه ای که شما دادی در حد همون فرضیه  هس میدونی چرا چون وقتی مملکت فلج شده دیگه هیچ شاسگولی حتی سازمان سنجش براش مهم که دانشگاه 1 ماه عقبه بیافته در ضمن ازتون میخوام انصافا اگه امسال پروسه به تعویق نیافتادن عملی نشد یک جنیش بزرگ راه بندازیم و مچ این سنجش و بخوابونیم و این بت و تابوی توخالی رو حالی کنیم یکبار برای همیشه هیچکس نمیتونه مطالبات به حق 1 ملیون دانش اموز را نادیده بگیره حالا هرکی میخواد باشه والا کسی تو این قرنطینه با این استرس و حال خراب حس در خواندن نداره واگه کنکور برگزار شه تو درصد ها فاجعه میشه ضمن فک نکنم مدارس حتی خرداد هم باز بشه تا خرداد حتی اگر روند کاهشی بشه میاد میرسه روزی 100 نفر که اونم در خوشبینانه ترین حالت ممکن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   پ ن  مادیگه از چین توسعه یافته تر نیستیم اونجا هم هنوز روزی حداقل 10 نفر میگیرن پس این ویروس لعنتی حالا حالا ها مهمان ماست. محدود میشه اما متوقف نه   یا علی

----------


## salim7174

دوستانی که کنکوری اند صبور باشند هرچی باشه خیره ان شاء الله
ولی یادتون باشه رقیب هاتون بدون درگیر شدن با این مسائل دارن پیش میرن
برید درس تون رو بخونید 
و اخر دعونا ان الحمد لله رب العالمین

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> پس تو جز دسته بیچارگان بودی که دیگه هیچ کس به دادشون نمیرسید������


دقیقا من جز همون دسته بودم  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## smer

حرف دوستان کاملا منطقیه و اینکه میگن بیشتر از یک ماه تعویق واقعا چشم هیچکس آب نمیخوره که وضعیت کرونا تا چند ماه دیگه درست بشه ولی خب نکته ای که باید بهش توجه کرد اینه که چیزی اینجا منطقی نیست ‌بنظرم نهایت با هزار منت یک ماه تعویق بندازن 
دوست عزیز اینجا کسی قرار نیست به جون شما اهمیت بده پس آنقدر توقع نداشته باشید برای تعویق

----------


## dina.kh

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.meh...m/amp/4884392/

خوب تکلیف مشخص شد و با توجه به اینکه میگن پیک بیماری رو رد کردیم و تا اخر فروردین اپیدمی کنترل میشه کنکور در تاریخ قبلی خود برگزار میشه ،

----------


## dina.kh

اینو اول از همه به خودم و بعد به شما میگم تا چیزی قطعی نشده روش حساب نکنیم ،من قشنگ برنامه ریزیم تا اخر تیر بود دیگه هیچی

----------


## terme1

معاون آموزشی وزارت بهداشت: بازگشایی دانشگاه‌ها زودهنگام نخواهد بود/ تعویق آزمون‌های جامع

حق دوست معاون آموزشی وزارت بهداشت:
 از نظر علمی زمانی ما می توانیم در مورد بازگشایی مدارس صحبت کنیم که دو دوره 10 روزه روند کاهنده ابتلا را شاهد باشیم و ویروس به میزان قابل ملاحظه‌ای کاهش پیدا کرده باشد
در مورد دانشگاه ها با توجه به اینکه تعداد زیادی از دانشجویان از شهرستان های مختلف حضور می یابند و بحث خوابگاه ها را داریم باید شرایط سخت گیرانه تری اعمال شود.
 ضمن اینکه جو اجتماعی نیز مهم است و زمانی که والدین دانش آموزان و دانشجویان مضطرب باشند حتی اگر مدارس و دانشگاه‌ها هم باز باشند مشارکت خانواده ها کم است
از نظر علمی بازگشایی مدارس و دانشگاه‌ها زودهنگام نخواهد بود.
ممکن است امتحانات جامع را به تعویق بیاندازیم.

----------


## babak2006

هیچ کس نمی تونه پیش بینی کنه تاریخ کنترل بیماری کی خواهد بود امروزحرف ازکنترل نسبی دراردیبهشت می زنن
 این دلیلی بر بازکردن مدارس نیست چون خوب می دونن سنین پایین تراصلا تو مدارس با اون تراکم جمعیت رعایت نمی کنن پس بعیده اول اردیبهشت هم بازبشه 
چین که امارش کم شده بود سینماها رو بازکرده بود اما امروزدوباره همه رو تعطیل کرد 
پس درمورد کنکور کار طبیعیتون روانجام بدین ولی  دراینده مطمئنا خبرهای متفاوتی خواهیم شنید

----------


## smer

www.mehrnews.com/amp/4884392
خب از اونجایی که به نظر بیش تر از پایان فروردین تعطیلی مدارس ادامه پیدا نمیکنه تعویقم صورت نمیگیره 
درستونو بخونین 
فقط میشه گفت عجب

----------


## babak2006

وقتی حرف ازکنترل نسبی دراردیبهشت می زنن یعنی فکربازکردن مدارس رو ازسربیرون کنید چون سریعا وضعیت رو بدترمی کنه 
اما ازاواخراردیبهششت باگرم شدن هوا می شه امیدواربه کاهش چشم گیربیماری بود

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*والا به جا این که اینقدر پیگیر بودین ...الان میباست به تست های مسائل استوکیومتری و محلول مسلط میشدین ... گول شیطون و نخورین . حتی اگه بگن شهریور برگزار میشه ..این روزا مثل برق و باد میگذره ..*

----------


## terme1

> وقتی حرف ازکنترل نسبی دراردیبهشت می زنن یعنی فکربازکردن مدارس رو ازسربیرون کنید چون سریعا وضعیت رو بدترمی کنه 
> اما ازاواخراردیبهششت باگرم شدن هوا می شه امیدواربه کاهش چشم گیربیماری بود


کانال اموزش و پرورش تا 22 اردیبهشت تعطیل کرده .دیگه راست و دروغشو نمیدونم

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> www.mehrnews.com/amp/4884392
> خب از اونجایی که به نظر بیش تر از پایان فروردین تعطیلی مدارس ادامه پیدا نمیکنه تعویقم صورت نمیگیره 
> درستونو بخونین 
> فقط میشه گفت عجب


..... این خبر فیک هست دوست عزیز طبق تحقیقات بنده مجلس شورای اسلامی بعد از انتخابات مجلس اصلا تشکیل جلسه نداده تا الان ... تا مرکز پژوهش های اون بیاد سناریو بده و مجلس هم در تلگرام یک کانال خبری رسمی و یه وب سایت رسمی داره اون ها رو چک کردم اصلا خبری از این سناریو های پیشبینی شده توسط مرکز پژوهش های مجلس نبود ... اخرین خبر مجلس از سایت رسمی اون مال 4 اسفند هست تا جایی که یادمه و اینم بگم تمامی خبر های مجلس رو سایت رسمی اون میزاره اگر این خبر رو تو سایت مجلس دیدی درسته الان که نگا کردم هیچ خبری از این  سناریو ها نیست پس فیک هست و نباید بهش زیاد اهمیت داد

----------


## neutrino

یه موردو باید در نظر گرفت یعنی باید در نظر دادن بهش توجه شه کافیه از خونه بری بیرون بعد بگی آخه کی تموم مبشه؟الآن حرف فقط درس و مدرسه نیست یه فاجعه یه فاجعه بزرگ بحث اقتصاده.باید دید این اقتصاد تا کجا کمر خم میکنه؟ آیا مردم میتونن همینجوری تو خونشون بشینن؟ الآن خیلی از مشاغل محدود شده هم تز نظر زمان کار هم تولید وخدمات هم تقاضا 
اگر بخوان مدارس یا دانشگاه رو باز کنن حتما باید زود بجنبن چون تجارت و کسب کار میتونه از دیر بازگشایی ضرر کنه

----------


## sami7

> ..... این خبر فیک هست دوست عزیز طبق تحقیقات بنده مجلس شورای اسلامی بعد از انتخابات مجلس اصلا تشکیل جلسه نداده تا الان ... تا مرکز پژوهش های اون بیاد سناریو بده و مجلس هم در تلگرام یک کانال خبری رسمی و یه وب سایت رسمی داره اون ها رو چک کردم اصلا خبری از این سناریو های پیشبینی شده توسط مرکز پژوهش های مجلس نبود ... اخرین خبر مجلس از سایت رسمی اون مال 4 اسفند هست تا جایی که یادمه و اینم بگم تمامی خبر های مجلس رو سایت رسمی اون میزاره اگر این خبر رو تو سایت مجلس دیدی درسته الان که نگا کردم هیچ خبری از این  سناریو ها نیست پس فیک هست و نباید بهش زیاد اهمیت داد


چرا بهت رای منفی دادن

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط smer


www.mehrnews.com/amp/4884392
خب از اونجایی که به نظر بیش تر از پایان فروردین تعطیلی مدارس ادامه پیدا نمیکنه تعویقم صورت نمیگیره 
درستونو بخونین 
فقط میشه گفت عجب


با هر منطقی حساب کنیم حداقل یه ماه و نیم تعطیلی خورده
هر فصل زیست کمه کم شاید ۳ جلسه تایم تدریس و امتحان میخواد
چجور میگید تعویق نمیفته؟
معلما حتی پنجشنبه جمعه ام برن سر کلاس باز تایم میخوان واسه جبران*

----------


## mobinax

> چرا بهت رای منفی دادن


همون دختره است همش مدیرو تگ میکرد همون به همه هم رای منفی میده نشون ب این نشون الان میاد بمنم رای منفی میده البته با اکانت فیک

----------


## smer

> *
> 
> با هر منطقی حساب کنیم حداقل یه ماه و نیم تعطیلی خورده
> هر فصل زیست کمه کم شاید ۳ جلسه تایم تدریس و امتحان میخواد
> چجور میگید تعویق نمیفته؟
> معلما حتی پنجشنبه جمعه ام برن سر کلاس باز تایم میخوان واسه جبران*



بله من موافقم کاملا حرف همه بچه ها منطقیه ولی مسئله اینه در مملکت ما کسی منطق نداره  که این قضیه رو بفهمه و تعویق بده 
منم نگفتم تعویق نداریم گفتم طبق این ، پست قبل تر گفتم نهایت یک ماه که مسلما بیشتر از اون نمیشه

----------


## smer

دوستان گروهی میان رای منفی میدن ولی نسبت به واقعیت بی اعتنائن 
من گفتم برین درستونو بخونین تکلیف اینا مشخص نیست 
تعویق بیوفته خیلی هم خوب میشه من خودم موافقشم و میگم شر کرونا حالا حالا ها رفع نمیشه 
ولی باید دقت کنیم اینجا ایرانه میخوان سرشو هم بیارن 
برای همین هم آنقدر تبلیغ آموزش مجازیشون رو میکنن 
نهایتا یک ماه تعویق باشه اونم با هزار منت
شما هم به جای اینکه بگردی به همه پست های که میگن تعویق مدت زمانش یا کمه یا نمیوفته  منفی بدی ، درس خودتو  بخونی نیازی هم به اون تایم نخواهی داشت 
شما فعلا نقد رو بچسب (زمان باقی مونده) اگه تعویق افتاد که خیلی هم عالی

----------


## BARONI

خب دوستان من یه سری مطالبو یاد اوری کنم که دچار کژ فهمی دگر دوستان شده 
الان همه جبهه گیری کردن سمت سنجش که سنجش منطق نداره و ....
خب من مطالب پارسال و باز کنم 
پارسال تو سه استان اگه اشتباه نکنم شاید کمتر بوده باشه سیل اومد یک سری افراد سواستفاده گر این وسط پیدا شدن که فقط از بچه ها سواستفاده میکردن . 
فقط بچه ها بی دلیل خواستار تعویق شدن که واقعا بی اساس خواستار این موضوع بودن ، من خودم هم جز این افراد بودم که کل عید و جمع بندی پارسال و از دست دادم و تو گروهی که عضو بودم یک داوطلب سیل زده نبود و خب بی دلیل هممون میخواستیم کنکور عقب بیوفته و الان که فکر میکنیم کاملاااا حق به سنجش میدم . سنجش از اول به داوطلبا گفته بود ما دلیلی برای تعویق نمیبینیم و اگه صلاح دونستیم که بچه های سیل زده اسیب دیده باشن ما سهمیه میدیم . ( از اول سنجش موضع خودشو گفته بود و این ما بودیم که تا روز ۱۴ تیر قبول نمیکردیم)
و اما بحث امسال ، امسال خیلی فرق میکنه و لطفا لطفا ایده و نظر بی اساس ندین . ممنون

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> چرا بهت رای منفی دادن


والا چی بگم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> همون دختره است همش مدیرو تگ میکرد همون به همه هم رای منفی میده نشون ب این نشون الان میاد بمنم رای منفی میده البته با اکانت فیک ������


احتمالا خودشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1397

> یه موردو باید در نظر گرفت یعنی باید در نظر دادن بهش توجه شه کافیه از خونه بری بیرون بعد بگی آخه کی تموم مبشه؟الآن حرف فقط درس و مدرسه نیست یه فاجعه یه فاجعه بزرگ بحث اقتصاده.باید دید این اقتصاد تا کجا کمر خم میکنه؟ آیا مردم میتونن همینجوری تو خونشون بشینن؟ الآن خیلی از مشاغل محدود شده هم تز نظر زمان کار هم تولید وخدمات هم تقاضا 
> اگر بخوان مدارس یا دانشگاه رو باز کنن حتما باید زود بجنبن چون تجارت و کسب کار میتونه از دیر بازگشایی ضرر کنه


دقیقا از یه جایی به بعد اگه کسب کارا تعطیل باشه فاجعه اقتصادی و گرسنگی مردم حتی احتمال قحطی تو این شرایط تحریم از اسیب کرونا و تعداد مرگ و میر ناشی ازون بدتره و میلیون ها نفر از طبقه متوسط زیر خط فقر میرن با این اقتصاد نیم بند فشل

----------


## neutrino

> دقیقا از یه جایی به بعد اگه کسب کارا تعطیل باشه فاجعه اقتصادی و گرسنگی مردم حتی احتمال قحطی تو این شرایط تحریم از اسیب کرونا و تعداد مرگ و میر ناشی ازون بدتره و میلیون ها نفر از طبقه متوسط زیر خط فقر میرن با این اقتصاد نیم بند فشل


کلا بعد از انشاءالله فرو کشی ونابود شدن کرونا میفهمیم ابعاد اقتصادی کرونا چی بوده چی به بار اوورده الآن وقتی کلی مغازه تعطیله کارخانه به کیا جنس بفروشه کارگر برا کی کار کنه
نفقط ایران کل دنیا آسیب دیده

----------


## Ham1

سلام
ممکنه به خاطر اون یک ماهی که قراره به زمان آموزش اضافه بشه کنکور عقب بیفته؟چون کنکور ۲۰ روز بعد از آخرین امتحان برگزار میشه 
پس اگه به خاطر اون یک ماه امتحانات عقب بیفتن پس کنکور هم عقب میفته؟

----------


## YasharUR

وضعیت اسفباره 
سارینا قصه مون گریه داره 
اونم نه فقط بخاطر خود کرونا .دوحالته یا میگیری میمیری میری(روح همه رفتگان شاد میدونم تنگی نفس یعنی چی میدونم اینکه عزیزت رو از دور خاک کنی یعنی چی ) یا نمیگیری و میمونی اونموقع وقت مقابله برا دوران بعدشه 
تحلیلگر نیستم ولی با شنیدن و دیدن و فکر کردن در مورد پیشبینی حرف چنتا کار بلد دوران بعدش حتی اگه نصف پیش بینی ها هم درست در بیاد وحشتناکه
رو اصول و حرف کتابا این موضوع باید باعث میشد خیلی چیزا که زشته باید درست میشد ولی این چیزا رو به ادما بگی بهت میخندن چون زشتی هم عادت میشه برا ادم 
سرمایه داره ضربه رو میخوره ولی نمیاد اون ادم عادی رو بعدش در نظر بگیره جبران مافاتش میشه افزایش برده داری افزایش بخور نمیری بیشتر شدن زشتی 
بحث اینجا هم نیست کل دنیا درگیرش میشه حالا اینجا و امثال اینجا بیشتر چون قبلا هم زخم بودیم اینم میشه قـوز بالا قـوز .بد بود میشد اسفبار میشه گریه دار وحشتناک و به غایت دلگیر (فقط الان بشه یا نه باشه یا نباشه فقط دعا کارسازه)
صحبتم اینه بحث کنکور و تعویقش هیچه هیچ 
این سمتش هم یعنی تو دوران کرونا هم هیچی معلوم نیست .اینکه چطور میشه تهش کی کم میشه کی میشه کنترل کرد و ... 
روی این هیچ حرف و حدیثی در مورد تایم تعویق درست نیست
مثل گنجشگ روزی ها میگین دو هفته و اینا که انگار قراره چیکار کنین تو اون دو هفته تا دوستانی که میگن یه ماه و دو ماه ولی هیچ کدوم معلوم نیست.معلوم نیست چقدره تایم تعویق حتی تا 4-6 ماهم جا داره ولی میزانش اصلا قابل گفتن نیست اصلا

----------


## terme1

> وضعیت اسفباره 
> سارینا قصه مون گریه داره 
> اونم نه فقط بخاطر خود کرونا .دوحالته یا میگیری میمیری میری(روح همه رفتگان شاد میدونم تنگی نفس یعنی چی میدونم اینکه عزیزت رو از دور خاک کنی یعنی چی ) یا نمیگیری و میمونی اونموقع وقت مقابله برا دوران بعدشه 
> تحلیلگر نیستم ولی با شنیدن و دیدن و فکر کردن در مورد پیشبینی حرف چنتا کار بلد دوران بعدش حتی اگه نصف پیش بینی ها هم درست در بیاد وحشتناکه
> رو اصول و حرف کتابا این موضوع باید باعث میشد خیلی چیزا که زشته باید درست میشد ولی این چیزا رو به ادما بگی بهت میخندن چون زشتی هم عادت میشه برا ادم 
> سرمایه داره ضربه رو میخوره ولی نمیاد اون ادم عادی رو بعدش در نظر بگیره جبران مافاتش میشه افزایش برده داری افزایش بخور نمیری بیشتر شدن زشتی 
> بحث اینجا هم نیست کل دنیا درگیرش میشه حالا اینجا و امثال اینجا بیشتر چون قبلا هم زخم بودیم اینم میشه قـوز بالا قـوز .بد بود میشد اسفبار میشه گریه دار وحشتناک و به غایت دلگیر (فقط الان بشه یا نه باشه یا نباشه فقط دعا کارسازه)
> صحبتم اینه بحث کنکور و تعویقش هیچه هیچ 
> این سمتش هم یعنی تو دوران کرونا هم هیچی معلوم نیست .اینکه چطور میشه تهش کی کم میشه کی میشه کنترل کرد و ... 
> ...


یه لحظه فکر کردم جای ادمی ام که کنکور داره وتوی مرکز بحران کروناست حداقل یکی یا دو تا از اعضای خانواده اشم از دست داده .غریبانه و بی سر و صدا خاکش کردن.حتی نمیتونه بره سر خاک گریه کنه عذا داری کنه .بعد میان بهش میگن داریم مجازی درس  میدیم .بقیشم سنبل میکنیم فشرده بیا برو کنکور بده .تعویق دادن یا ندادنش چه دردی رو برای این ادم دوا میکنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ما داریم سر چی میزنیم توی سر و کله هم .سر تعویق دو هفته یک ماه یا سه ماه کنکور . توی این اوضاع ......
بعضی ها تفاوت الان و قبل کرونا براشون اینه که تو خونه نشستن و بیرون نمیان .....
اقا اینو هم به خودم میگم هم به شما اگه انقدر اوضاتون خوبه که تو خونه نشستین و از سلامتی اعضا خانواده هم خبر دارین همه سلامتن فعلا درستون رو بخونین تا ببینیم چی در انتظاره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mobinax

> یه لحظه فکر کردم جای ادمی ام که کنکور داره وتوی مرکز بحران کروناست حداقل یکی یا دو تا از اعضای خانواده اشم از دست داده .غریبانه و بی سر و صدا خاکش کردن.حتی نمیتونه بره سر خاک گریه کنه عذا داری کنه .بعد میان بهش میگن داریم مجازی درس  میدیم .بقیشم سنبل میکنیم فشرده بیا برو کنکور بده .تعویق دادن یا ندادنش چه دردی رو برای این ادم دوا میکنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ما داریم سر چی میزنیم توی سر و کله هم .سر تعویق دو هفته یک ماه یا سه ماه کنکور . توی این اوضاع ......
> بعضی ها تفاوت الان و قبل کرونا براشون اینه که تو خونه نشستن و بیرون نمیان .....
> اقا اینو هم به خودم میگم هم به شما اگه انقدر اوضاتون خوبه که تو خونه نشستین و از سلامتی اعضا خانواده هم خبر دارین همه سلامتن فعلا درستون رو بخونین تا ببینیم چی در انتظاره ؟؟؟؟


فقط موضوع مرگ نیست که... خب خیلیا کلاسهای حضوریشون بهم خورده کتابخونه ها ب خیلیا لطمه زده خیلیا تو این شرایط و تعطیلی مدارس دست و پاشونو گم کردن اصلا فرض کنید یکی گرفته دوسه هفته درگیر بوده... به حرف من و شما نیست اما اصول میگه تعویق زمان میده برای جبران اسیب های کرونا ب کنکوریا

----------


## terme1

> فقط موضوع مرگ نیست که... خب خیلیا کلاسهای حضوریشون بهم خورده کتابخونه ها ب خیلیا لطمه زده خیلیا تو این شرایط و تعطیلی مدارس دست و پاشونو گم کردن اصلا فرض کنید یکی گرفته دوسه هفته درگیر بوده... به حرف من و شما نیست اما اصول میگه تعویق زمان میده برای جبران اسیب های کرونا ب کنکوریا


میدونم عزیزم این حرف های من در تایید حرف های این دوستمون بود .من با تعویق موافقم به خاطر تموم دلیل هایی که شما گفتید چون منم این مشکلات رو دارم . حرف های من و این دوستمون اقا یاشار برای نشون دادن وضعیت به کسانیی هست که میگن مگه چی شده که تعویق بندازن یا اینکه میگن غیر ممکنه تعویق بندازن .به تعبیری بیرون گود ایستادن و حرف میزنن و درد بقیه رو نمیدونن فکر میکنن مشکلاتی که این بیماری درست کرده فقط خونه نشستن بوده .فکر نکردن خیلیا خودشون مریض شدن و درگیرن. خیلیا اعضای نزدیک خونواده مبتلا شدن  .خیلیا هم عزیزشون رو از دست دادن .ضربه های این بیماری در همه ی بعد های جامعه بوده که ما بعد از تموم شدن بیماری میفهمیم اینقدر که مطمئنن با خودمون میگیم کنکور چی بود بابا این همه بدبختی جدید چیه سر ما اومده. موضوع تعویق حقه . حق این بچه هاو کسانی که لطمه دیدن .

----------


## M.javaddd

اگه طبق حرف مرکز پژوهش ها باشه، یا تعویق نداریم یا نهایتا دو هفته؛ اما من با یه درصد بالایی احتمال می‌دم کنکور نیمۀ اول مرداد برگزار می‌شه

----------


## mojtabamessi

> کاش میفهمیدین که به احتمال های ما تو این مملکت تصمیم نمیگیرن^^


چقدر رای منفی (((((:

----------


## smer

> چقدر رای منفی (((((:


گروهی میان رای منفی میدن 
حرف بدی هم نزده  واقعا همین طوره 
ی جوری منفی میدن انگار تو یه کشور دیگه زندگی میکنن و واقعیت های مدیریت در کشورمون رو نمیبینن

----------


## sami7

از موتوری جنس نگیر

----------


## sami7

اینم از اقای وزیر که با حرف ما موافقه

----------


## sami7

> شما ادرس ساقی تو بده ارسطو انگار جنسای شما ناب تره واسه زندونی های علی اباد


حرمت خودت رو نگه دار اصلا کنکور فردا صبح یا هزار سال دیگه 
همینکه این همه ادم رو با خودت بد کنی خیلی زشت و بده 
این دنیا ارزش هیچی نداره سعی کن چه فضا مجازی چه واقعی 4 نفر به خودت بزاری هیچکس اینجا از تو خوشش نمیاد و باهات مشکل دارن
مشکل از همه نیست مشکل از شماس

----------


## sami7

> شما فکر کنم یه کم مشکل داری با خودت با من با دیگران نه؟
> من کی مخالف تعویق بودم تنها حرفم این بود تا چیزی قطعی نشده با وعده و وعید خودتونو خام نکنید
> حرف بدیه؟!
> کم پارسال کلاه سرمون رفت؟
> والا یکی تو مشکل داری یکی باران یکی دیگه هم یه دختره به اسم رومینا رومیسا که اینقدر واسم بی عرضشه که حتی اسمشم یادم نیست!
> اگه مدرکی داری که من مخالف تعویقم رو کن!
> وگرنه به خاطر همه ی این بی احترامی ها باید معذرت خواهی کنی!



*اول که استرس نمیخاد بگیری ارزش رو عرضش بنویسی
دوما دلیل مخالفت با شما حرفایی بود که تو تاپیک های قبلی میزدی
واسه من ارزش نداری اگه داشتی منم عین خودت بهت رای منفی میدادم
مثل اینایی که دنبال فالور فیک و خودنمایی هستن ! با رای مثبت و منفی کسی کوچیک و بزرگ نمیشه
برو بزرگشو حداقل 5 سال از من کوچیکتری این دوران میگذره بعدا متوجه میشی*

----------


## sami7

*درضمن من برام مهم نیست کی کنکور برگزار بشه 
اما دلم به حال اونی که عزیزش رو از دست داده یا اینترنت و تلوزیون نداره میسوزه و حمایت میکنم ازش
نباید حق کسی خورده بشه . الان خود وزیر آموزش و پرورش هم دقیقا داره به همین موضوع اشاره میکنه
انسانیت برا من مهمه نه رتبه نه تاریخ کنکور نه دانشگاه 
به ولله که هیچ نیازی به دانشگاه رفتن و کسب درامد ندارم ولی همه این شرایط رو ندارن پس من حمایت میکنم ازشون تا حقشون خورده نشه
حداقل وظیفه و کمترین کاری که می تونم بکنم همینه
*

----------


## sami7

> استرس؟دارم تند تایپ میکنم که هر چی دلت میخواد نگی
> لایک؟فالوئر فیک؟مگه اینجا اینستاست!
> کلا حالت خوش نیست داداش!
> منتظر معذرت خواهی م!
> که یاد بگیری چه جوری حرف بزنی با یه نفر!


*کسی بهت توهینی نکرده که بخاد عذرخواهی کنه
کسی که دنبال لایک و تشکر و امتیاز و رای هست هنوز بزرگ نشده
بزرگشو*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> همشون اکانت فیک یه نفره
> به رای منفی نیست
> واسمم مهم نیست کارای چند تا تازه به دوران رسیده ن تو انجمن^^
> بذار هر چی میخوان منفی بدن که کاهش عقده هاشون بشه


سلام به شما دوست عزیز 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
امروز اومدم انجمن چک کنم متوجه شدم شما مدتی هست برای من امتیاز منفی رد میکنید حتی به هر پست بی ربط و قدیمی ! راستش بخواید این امتیاز ها نه به من امتیاز در زندگی میده نه پولی از من کم یا زیاد میکنه خواستم بگم اگر از اینکه من به شما جای امتیاز منفی دادم و از من ناراحت شدید عذر خواهی میکنم که صرفا خواستم به شما بگم از روی نیت بد نبود ! 
به هر حال برای شما دوست گرامی آرزوی بهترین ها دارم و دنیا مجازی نیاز نیست خیلی جدی بگیریم

----------


## sami7

> *درضمن من برام مهم نیست کی کنکور برگزار بشه 
> اما دلم به حال اونی که عزیزش رو از دست داده یا اینترنت و تلوزیون نداره میسوزه و حمایت میکنم ازش
> نباید حق کسی خورده بشه . الان خود وزیر آموزش و پرورش هم دقیقا داره به همین موضوع اشاره میکنه
> انسانیت برا من مهمه نه رتبه نه تاریخ کنکور نه دانشگاه 
> به ولله که هیچ نیازی به دانشگاه رفتن و کسب درامد ندارم ولی همه این شرایط رو ندارن پس من حمایت میکنم ازشون تا حقشون خورده نشه
> حداقل وظیفه و کمترین کاری که می تونم بکنم همینه
> *


*مجدد هم اعلام میکنم از کسی که امکانات نداره حمایت میکنم
از دوستان اگه کسی می شناسید به کتاب یا چیز دیگه نیاز داره 
و توانایی مالی نداره پیام خصوصی بفرستین در موردش صحبت کنیم
انسانیت اولین اولویته*

----------

